
Petition to prevent DEA from making Kratom plant Schedule I - fapjacks
https://petitions.whitehouse.gov//petition/please-do-not-make-kratom-schedule-i-substance
======
fapjacks
This petition is time sensitive and unlike many other petitions you have seen
in the past. Kratom is a plant from Indonesia in the same family as coffee,
and is currently being used by many different people to help with their
chronic pain, anxiety, depression, and more. It is not an opiate as some
incorrect news sources have claimed. The DEA has filed a Notice of Intent to
make an emergency decision to make this plant a Schedule I substance starting
September 30th, which means that the DEA thinks it is more harmful than
cocaine.

This petition is very important because it actually could mean that we can
fight this hasty and uninformed decision by the DEA. One of the three ways
this decision can be fought legally includes a clause for people collectively
disagreeing with the emergency scheduling decision. Lawyers that have looked
at this decision believe that this petition qualifies and could have a direct
impact on saving this innocuous, life-saving plant from being demonized by the
DEA based on lies and incorrect data. Kratom has never been identified as the
sole cause of a single death, and in fact is used by many people (myself
included) as an aid in leading normal, productive, pain-free, anxiety-free
lives. If you sign this petition, you would be doing the world a huge favor.
Please don't forget to verify your email address once you've signed it.
Thanks!

